# Sept. 7th race in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race in my home on Sun. Sept.7th Usual 4 Classes 5 bucks to cover lunch drinks and snacks.Practice starting at noon raceing at 1 sharp.ALWAYS room for new racers with loaners available.Pm for details.:woohoo:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sept 7th race*

*Rick ,
looks like i will miss the race as in addition to my condition the only travel i will make is for my friend who passed away's memorial i mentioned to you on the afternoon of the 7th. sorry to miss the race but will hope for the next time out.

Thanks , Dennis *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope you will be feeling well enough to make my next race in late sept. early oct. If interest keeps up and my work schedule allows I may start having more races at my house.We are also going to talk to Parklane hobbies about an occasional sat. morning/early afternoon race.I will keep you in the loop Rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick ,
i sure hope i can make it too. I am hoping to bring Verb a good set of bodies from the new stuff i made up. Keep me in the loop and i'll do my best.

Later , Dennis :thumbsup: *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump bump always loaner cars and new racers welcome


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was planning on coming but may have to miss to take care of some family business.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had 7 racers not bad for summers end race good time had by all raced a&b mains of 4 racers with b main move up to the a.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sept 7th race in Portage*

*Hey Rick ,
glad to hear things went off well and guys could make it ok. I went to the doc today and got some neutral news , a change in meds and an x-ray done and an MRI scheduled . Soooo... not exactly great progress but i have hopes things will turn soon and i can come out and play ! Anyway come hell or high water i'm gonna get otta here and do what i love ! Keep me updated and i promise you i will make it just as soon as i can .

Thanks , Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone was asking about you and you were missed.Let me know when you can make the trip and I will plan a race. Later Rick


----------

